# Built and failed. Argh



## Fronzbot (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, I built a computer and went to install windows vista ultimate x64. I get into the installation and reach 3% on extracting files when all of a sudden I get a blue screen which reads

_a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
*letter can't be read too far off screen*QL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:
Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory otions such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select advanced startup options, and then select safe mode._

This has happened twice. Once on my first HDD which i RMA'd and now on the new one I just got in the mail within the half-hour. When I restart the computer it goes to the post screen, no further, and I receive this message:
_Press any key to boot from CD/DVD. . .
BOOTMGR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart_

I press keys during the first line and nothing happens. It is always proceeded by the BOOTMGR is missing error. Ctrl+Alt+Del does not work either.

I have changed the SATA ports on the motherboard and made no progress. I've tested the RAM and that's fine too. My VGA I have placed in a different computer and it works flawlessly. My DVD drive is fine because if I disconnect the HDD, windows boots from cd to install as it should.

I've reset my BIOS, changed my boot startup list (DVD drive first of course).

Therefore it is NOT a harddrive issue, vga issue, ram issue or dvd drive issue which leaves only a CPU problem or a MoBo problem.

Any ideas on how to fix this?

Specs:
Q6600
OCZ DDR2 800 1GB x 4
XFX 8800GT
Seagate Barracuda 320GB
OCZ 700W
Abit IP35 Pro


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

are you using a sata DVD drive ? if so try plugging an IDE drive in and setting that to first in the boot order


----------



## Fronzbot (Nov 12, 2007)

No it's an IDE DVD drive


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

how did you test your memory ???????


have you tried running memtest86.com (bootable cd) let it run for atleast two hours


----------



## Fronzbot (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, all I did for the memory was see if I got the same message using each individual stick. I did not try memtest. I'll try that out, thanks!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What are your temps and voltages? i got this when i forgot a cpu fan


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Is the dvd drive seen in bios?

Seems to me that the computer is not recognizing the dvd drive or possibly the keyboard.

Is the dvd drive jumperd as master?
on the end of the cable?

make sure there is power to the dvd drive.
Try another ide cable


----------



## Fronzbot (Nov 12, 2007)

My temps and voltages are normal, and dvd drive is recognized, set as master and all that stuff.

I wish this would be easier to fix, argh :upset:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Reread the post, seeing as the first time windows tried to install and failed there is some data on the drive, use the manufacture utilities to zero fill the drive. That will most likely take the BOOTMGR is missing error away

Now if the computer will let you boot from the media and zero fill the drive that would be good news but I suspect it won't complete but give it a try. Even if you get this far I think you have another broblem and the same thing will happen (QL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error)

How did you make out with lindermans advice on testing the ram with memtest


----------

